# Odd scrapes on rear legs that are bleeding



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey there, this has got me stumped...

On both of her rear legs, she has two spots that look like they've been scraped. I can't figure out how / from what. The odd thing is the two spots are in the exact same place on both rear legs. When she sits, her rear legs touch the ground, but I can't imagine that's from too much sitting?

The only other thing I can think of is in the last couple of days, we've gone a few times to a local gravel soccer field where I've thrown a ball for her a bunch of times, but screeching to a stop I'd think she'd use her front paws, not that part of her rear legs...

I noticed today they were slightly bleeding even. Wasn't sure if I should bandage it / take her to the vet tomorrow or what? Should I even wash them or GSD's are tougher than that? 

Have you ever seen this? Any ideas?

Thanks! Picture below...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would probably have the vet take a look at it just in case, but what does she look like gaiting? Is it possible that she's scraping as she runs?


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

I doubt it's from her running in general, as we do that a few times a week off leash, and I'd think I'd have noticed it by now if that was the cause. I wanted to avoid a $70 visit if it's just something harmless.

The only thing different about our schedule recently is the Chuckit rounds the last few days at the field, which we hadn't done for a while, but never caused issues in the past, when we used to once a week or so. It's just so odd that her stopping when she runs up to the ball might cause this, but she's so far away, I can't see her well. And you'd think you'd have heard of this from others since so many people use Chuckits. I heard gravel is better than grass even, as they don't slide as much, which could cause injuries, but who knows, maybe this gravel is acting like sandpaper and is not good.

I will take it easy for a couple of days and see how it goes, then maybe go to the vet if it's not improving.

I just wanted to make sure I don't need to bandage it up or anything, but I'm sure dogs are a lot tougher than we give them credit for. It's not a huge open wound, it's more like a really bad carpet burn.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Lotus99 said:


> On both of her rear legs, she has two spots that look like they've been scraped. I can't figure out how / from what. The odd thing is the two spots are in the exact same place on both rear legs. When she sits, her rear legs touch the ground, but I can't imagine that's from too much sitting?


I just looked at my guys legs and he has callouses in those spots. My guess would be pressure sores do you think they could be raw from her licking them.

I know a couple of dogs who get bothered and lick the callouses on their elbows maybe the same thing?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

That is interesting. I would have to agree with maybe the pressure sores. I would just wash them and keep them cleaned. 

I know when my dog gets any kind of scrape or cut, I put Vetericyn on it and the area heals up pretty quick.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmmm... I looked up pressure sores, and a lot of the articles said they were mainly found in larger dogs, or senile ones. Poor Sieben is only a year old, and weighs 65 pounds. Besides figuring out how to treat it, *the most important thing for me is to figure out what's causing it*, so I can remove that issue.

Often they're from lying on hard surfaces, _but her habits or environment at home haven't changed much since we got her 10 months ago_, so I doubt that could be causing it. We have hardwood floors in the kitchen, on which she lies, but totally on her side, so no pressure on her hock. Or a big 6 inch thick round padded bed. Otherwise, in her crate where she sleeps at night and a few hours at a time during the day, there's just a towel in it.

Anyone have any ideas as to what is causing these? A few places I read said to just leave them alone, as anything I put on, she'll most likely lick off, so I want to be sure I'm not going to cause more issues with that (we don't have anything for dogs at home).

The fact it's two spots the size of a dime on each leg, in identical spots, just makes me wonder... It's got to be something obvious I'm missing...

Here's the latest one, after our little run on the field. It did seem to have gotten worse I think from the pic I'd taken before we went out this afternoon.
.
.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I recommend going to the vet. It could be parasites such as demodex... it often starts in small patches that begin in easily or already irritated areas. It could be a lot of things, including the beginning stages of hot spots.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

It could be ringworm.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Even if not hot spots, if she licks them they'll turn into it.

I can't think of what it is. I've seen something like it before though.
And it's not "identical spots", on one leg it's the outer part of her leg and the other, the inner aspect of her leg. Identical would be on the same place on each leg (both the outer aspect or inner aspect). Sorry to be technical 
Did she, or does she "slide" when getting the ball or whatever?


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

My dog had the same thing, his was from allergies. He would sit and lick/chew at those areas. He also had calluses from laying on our hardwood floors or in his cage. Vet said that's normal


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

They both look like they are the inner leg to me based on the pictures


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No the one pic that's more orange-ish is the outer leg/hock.

**What it reminds me of is pressure type sores which are common in dogs who are confined to one area for a long period of time - I only say that because I have seen it in shelter dogs and dogs who were tied, and in one case, in a dog kept crated in his own urine and feces for extended periods (neglect case).

I'm not saying that's your case of course but that's what it reminds me of. I'd consider where the dog is kept (Crated? If so, blanket or towel for padding?) first and then if she scraped herself second.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, lots of different possibilities it sounds like. I'm hoping it's just some weird but simple thing, like this gravel field running, and nothing complicated! She barely attends to it, so I'm hoping it's not a hot spot or anything (plus, 4 of them?). From what I just read, hot spots are not generally found on the lower legs, and also, the dog can barely leave them alone. She's licked it a few times in an hour, that's it.

The reason I said they're in identical spots, is that the are mirrors of each other on each leg, the top one just below the hock. I can't recall if the two pics were of different legs or not. But I did take the first one before we went out this afternoon to the gravel field, and the second one after, and I'm pretty sure the second one's wounds looked worse... Here's another pic of both legs.

Her crate should be more than big enough for her, it's a 40L x 30W x 30H Petmate/Furrari Giant, rated for dogs 70-90 lbs. She's 10 days short of a year old, and 65 lbs. She's slept in it all her life, so any issues with that I'd figure would have appeared by now.

The other odd thing I just noticed is that *both *her front pasterns (the pads a few inches above her front paws) are cut a bit too. Poor girl whined when I touched them, so they must be hurting! I'm thinking they could easily be related to the stopping slides on the gravel field since it's her front paws.
*
PS This couldn't be possibly related to her going into heat, can it? Her sister owned by my friend in our city, just went into heat a few days ago...*
.
.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

They do in fact look like environmental injuries.
They look like injury cause by repetitious stop & slide on gravel running.
Gravel can cause scrapes, cuts and burns on both front and rear.....but I'm sure that your vet will be more precise and accurate.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'm thinking it's just too strange for all these things to have happened otherwise together, if they're not somehow related, and the only thing out of the ordinary was our few outings to this gravel field in the last few days. We'd been there on and off once every few weeks, and I'd never noticed anything.

Maybe not twice in three days. And possibly now that she's almost one, maybe her speed and stopping power is a lot stronger, so causing these issues now. I don't think I made her run any more than what she usually does. Maybe 10 throws with the Chuckit.

If that is in fact the reason - which I guess by avoiding the field for a while we'll find out - it's quite odd that it's not a common injury you read more about? I'd heard in fact that using the Chuckit on a grass field is worse because of the slippery nature of grass, the dog can pull its tendons, etc.

Too bad if it's the gravel, because I thought it would be good exercise for her once in a while, but after this, I'm going to be paranoid going there even just for a few throws! :-( And we just got an LED light-up ball too, that I was throwing at night - it was really cool watching her run with this red ball in her mouth!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Gravel can have sharp edges...(like chipped rock)....especially the kind they use in paving, side roads and drive ways.
A more decorative gravel is smoother and easier to run on.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

This is a gravel soccer field at the local elementary school, so fairly smooth and small gravel.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I still think it is an activity injury......but for sure, have the vet check to be safe.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

For the first time ever, Niko has one spot on each of his hind legs that, while placed in slightly different spot, looks very similar. I believe it is from skidding on our driveway (which is not paved and was very icy/rocky) while chasing his throw toy/ball. The spots have healed up now, after a couple days of not playing that game.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's definitely from the running on the gravel. Penny used to get these also, especially when young and at the dog park. They have calloused now that she's older.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some people wrap the hock in vet wrap to prevent further injury. Letting them callous or using the wrap if on the gravel is probably the best way to go.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

So I asked this question also from my trainer, and she thinks it definitely comes from skidding after a ball. Her GSD got that on her back legs too at some point. Her trick is "I now throw the ball and hold her. let it land. Spin her around and send her so it becomes a run out into a search. Skidding after balls is too dangerous for high drive dogs. I worry more about torn ACLs."

I also thought maybe it could come from her springing to go get it too, from a sit position, as those would be the pressure spots when she pushes off with her rear legs.

The positive news is I noticed last night already it was scabbing over and healing, which is good, and a sign that it's not something else weird I think.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Glad to hear it's healing and a simple thing to avoid.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Speaking from someone who enjoys reining (equine sport) it looks as though it could be caused by your pup setting down on her rear end as she pivots to turn back towards you after the ball is retrieved. She's using her rear end to spring into a forward motion. If you watch her, she'll lift her front end as she spins around to face your direction again. Gravel woudn't have to be sharp to cause the injury. A horse can do it on hard packed sand.


----------

